# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquarama 2007 - Show Overview

## Simon

here is the sneak preview

Welcome to Aquarama 2007

The main booths

Qianhu booth, check out the planted tank built-in furniture.




Eheim filters, lighting systems available




a complete reef tank setup


one of the many brands Qianhu distributes, Red Sea

----------


## Simon

Tropical booth, selling fish food and calcium skimmers


calcium skimmers


Tetra Booth


Fish food, planted tank accessories and filter system

----------


## Simon

Prodac booth




tank display

----------


## Simon

JBJ booth


JBJ's nano tank system


JBJ Auto water changer system


closeup of the water changer system

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks for the photos. Saw some nice rocks and driftwoods. Cant wait for Sunday.

----------


## Simon

Ehiem booth, introducing their new Professional 3e filter system




this new filter can be connected to a computer via a USB connection


the software display data from the filter, display pump status, last maintenance date


Eheim's new dual autofeeder


Eheim's range of filters and accessories


Eheim's range of filters and accessories


one of Ehiem's display tanks

----------


## Simon

Other attractions

East Ocean aka Keong Seong


all range of glasswares, ADA look-alike


glass diffusers, bubble counters, pipe inlet and outlet


close up


far left is a ADA look-alike lily pipe and a glass inlet pipe on the right


close up


close up


Co2 accessories


New product, magic soil for CRS


more information

----------


## Simon

Dymax booth, lightings, skimmers


new mini calcium skimmer


PH & ORP monitoring meter

----------


## Simon

Boyu, deals in tank system, pumps, chillers and etc


more views in the booth

----------


## Simon

GEX booth




GEX new planted tank product, also a ADA look-alike, product is not out in the market yet, so pricing TBA


a wide selection of gravel 


suitable for small tanks, similar to the ADA type, it uses disposable co2 cylinder


different sizes




fertilizer tablets




Planted tank maintenance tools


GEX other products, DC fan, chillers


GEX nano tanks on display, comes in various colours too


GEX gravel, ADA type

----------


## Simon

check out the bogwood, rocks and other decorative products




They got really nice bogwood aka mopani wood (ps. this is what bogwood looks like)
more information at their website, www.aquadeco.com

----------


## Simon

the other booths and products

china made filter with a UV unit built into the filter (good idea?)


a UV filtration system by Seaview, the funny part about this display is, the before and after shot is actually a paste-on background ;P, the before is darker and the after is brighter 


Sera booth, this year, their booth is so much smaller than the last




Nisso booth


new lighting product?


dealing in complete tank system 


this tank even comes with a CD that covers maintenance, choice of fishes and solutions of recurring problems


feature of the tank includes, integrated filter system (Bluwave), electronic lighting, timer, pump/heater switch, safety closing mechanism, practical feeding hatch
this company also has a product that increase efficiency of CO2 distribution, called the CO2 energy system


DE lighting, a must go for marine lovers


the distributor for cyclopeeze


tanks on walls, anyone?


room divider


another room divider


one of the many wall hung tanks


side view, the depth of the tank includes the circular shaped display and the frame. nevertheless too narrow


some interesting shaped tanks


Aqua nautics - fish and plant exporters


Aquamarin, another marine tank booth

----------


## David Moses Heng

simon... you are the man... :Well done:

----------


## Simon

more photos popping up soon in the other sections as well  :Smile:

----------


## sunnydaze

Simon bro.... :Well done:   :Well done:   :Well done:   :Well done:   :Well done:   :Well done:   :Well done:

----------


## leeruisheng

Saw on channel U news and saw betta competition tanks and so many other tanks on display. But just wondering will they remove some of the tanks after competition? From what i gather, some will sell their bettas. Cause I'm going down on the last day and afraid that most of the competition tanks and fishes are gone by then.

----------


## Simon

you have to be early, cause exhibitors, fish owners will start tearing down their tanks/booth before the end of the day

----------


## valice

> Saw on channel U news and saw betta competition tanks and so many other tanks on display. But just wondering will they remove some of the tanks after competition?


You can check out some of the fishes on display in the other thread.

----------


## koolman

Hi

The thread picture are very nice and detailed. 
It make me feel like I have walked in to the aquarama. 
I am quite interested in the decoration and the magic soil.
Any idea, whats the pricing like?


Thanks and regards


Koolman  :Jump for joy:

----------


## lEddyl

seen any tank like these?

YouTube - Fish tank use to fill up gap T61 T85 T90
YouTube - Latest concept in Aquarium fish keeping
YouTube - DISCUS FISH high tank T117

----------


## David Moses Heng

> seen any tank like these?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKM32LpHizs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s81goz-uxU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGXfIz_mIcw


 
cool... are those yours?

----------


## Cacatuoides

The pictures looks great and makes it so tempting to rush down...thanks simon!!

----------


## Simon

> seen any tank like these?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKM32LpHizs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s81goz-uxU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGXfIz_mIcw


nope, nothing of that sort




> The pictures looks great and makes it so tempting to rush down...thanks simon!!


no problem, just doing something for the members

----------


## lEddyl

Altum_lover76: nope. not mine. Was curious how the air bubbles escape from the top

Simon: thanks

----------


## richietay

Simon, thanks for the pictures  :Smile: .
Isn't it nice to be less-overcrowding like in the pictures, imagine it is like when step foot onto the hall. Would like to drop-by to check on those gadgets. Seems like there are a number of new stuffs.

----------


## Fei Miao

> a UV filtration system by Seaview, the funny part about this display is, the before and after shot is actually a paste-on background ;P, the before is darker and the after is brighter


I spoke to the guy, he's Canadian. The product is a kind of gel which you applies to the paste-on background, it eliminates bubbles and air between the background and the glass, and unlike water, it stays and doesn't dries up. Most of his products were being held-up at customs, he practically have nothing to show. Hope his stuff gets through the customs today.

I guess the UV filtration is just to fill in the empty space, till he gets the rest of the stuff in.

Anyone took shots of that "air con chiller" ?

----------


## wynx

> I spoke to the guy, he's Canadian. The product is a kind of gel which you applies to the paste-on background, it eliminates bubbles and air between the background and the glass, and unlike water, it stays and doesn't dries up. Most of his products were being held-up at customs, he practically have nothing to show. Hope his stuff gets through the customs today.
> 
> I guess the UV filtration is just to fill in the empty space, till he gets the rest of the stuff in.
> 
> Anyone took shots of that "air con chiller" ?


I... did..will try to post it up tonight.

----------


## Rupert

Have a look at booth 417 Extra Bright Lighting & Electric Company. This company makes excellent T5 and MH lights, look for the Nano Tank MH that comes in 75 and 150 watts.

www.solarmax.com.hk
Booth 417

What is good about this model is that it can be joined/ added together so that one could have 3 units in a sequence.

Note that the ballasts are external.

----------


## Fei Miao

There's another interesting product, wireless tracks for power plugs, brand erno or something....
apparently not new according to my wife, this systems were widely used in kitchen cabinets in Australia, nice adaptation for Aquariums, think KF have shots of it.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> Have a look at booth 417 Extra Bright Lighting & Electric Company. This company makes excellent T5 and MH lights, look for the Nano Tank MH that comes in 75 and 150 watts.
> 
> www.solarmax.com.hk
> Booth 417
> 
> What is good about this model is that it can be joined/ added together so that one could have 3 units in a sequence.
> 
> Note that the ballasts are external.


wow! it is so new that they do not have it on their website, or maybe they are just too lazy to update ^_^

Nice MH set though, wondering whether it comes with Eballast or not.

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> There's another interesting product, wireless tracks for power plugs, brand erno or something....


Think it is an other technology which is used widely on those commercial lighting system. But definitely very convenient for us!

----------


## taygu

Thanks Simon for the great info and pictures.

Will it be crowded during weekend?

----------


## Simon

definitely taygu, especially on sunday

----------


## Star-flog

Thanks for the sharing. This is the event die die must go.. :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> There's another interesting product, wireless tracks for power plugs, brand erno or something....
> apparently not new according to my wife, this systems were widely used in kitchen cabinets in Australia, nice adaptation for Aquariums, think KF have shots of it.


Ken, it's Eubiq.

http://www.eubiq.com/


Nice to have! :Smile:

----------


## Betta Almighty

> I... did..will try to post it up tonight.


which booth? sounds interesting.

----------


## PLee

nice precise and detail run thru.. Thanx !!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## David Moses Heng

went down today. was a bit disappointed by the show.  :Sad:  
Don't know whether is it me or what but i still prefer the 05 show. Any others felt the same way?  :Smile:  


*Side track a bit. Saw one pretty girl at the living water booth. she was in bikinis giving out pamplets. :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

> went down today. was a bit disappointed by the show.  
> Don't know whether is it me or what but i still prefer the 05 show. Any others felt the same way?  
> 
> 
> *Side track a bit. Saw one pretty girl at the living water booth. she was in bikinis giving out pamplets.


i'll second you on that
not a great show by any measure.

at the fish competition section, saw quite a few tanks of dis-colored and/or dead fish ==> not in good condition at all
but can;t be helped, especially not with tons of kids and aunties/uncles constantly tapping the glass and disturbing the fishes
the camera flashes all around didnt help either
some of the fishes were even wrongly labelled.

as for the marine and planted tank competitions... well considering the time frame they usually give for such competitions.. i wouldn't want to criticise too much.
just suffice to say that there were some pretty good entries...but the rest are not really that inspiring.

it was more interesting checking out the new gadgets and equipment
was certainly interested by the GEX booth.
hoping to see more of their stuffs in Spore to provide more choices
several other lighting booths were also quite interesting

was not particularly impressed by the lack of knowledge of the staff at some of the booths when posing questions to them
well...guess you can't expect too much also

also feel that some of the prices at certain booths are ehem... exhorbitantly overpriced.
i definitely can find the same things elsewhere much cheaper
anyone agree on this point?

----------


## Betta Almighty

> i'll second you on that


I'll third that. Was hoping to see Tropica but guess they didnt turned up this year.
I'd still prefer '05 but come to think of it, its a 2yrs once exhibition and i really
enjoyed myself.

Hoping to see more stuff from GEX appearing locally, like the mini CO2....something interesting.

----------


## Shadow

I guess the show is about introducing/promoting products and not about selling the product like PC/IT Show

----------


## Shadow

> Altum_lover76: nope. not mine. Was curious how the air bubbles escape from the top
> 
> Simon: thanks


maybe check valve or other type of one way valve

----------

